# WIVM LP 52 on Time Warner Canton



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

In a somewhat surprising turn Time Warner Cable has added UHF Low Power channel 52 in Canton to its lineup-In the digital package only (Channel 585)I say surprising because TWC generally doesnt have LP stations on its lineup unless it is a Network affiliate. TV 52 airs a mix of Urban America, Harvest, Faith TV, and Golden Sports as well as some local programming.(WHBC-AM 1480's morning show airs from 6-10 AM)
It seems to me that they expect everyone to go digital eventually and drop their analog service.

Tim Lones


----------

